# Johnson's Beach Saturday



## Bluesbreaker (Apr 28, 2009)

I went out to Johnson's Beach Saturday morning with some live sand fleas and pompano rigs. I didn't find any pompano or redfish but the big black drum were there. Within 5 minutes of arriving the guy next to me hooked up on a large black drum. After he caught and released his, I immeditely caught and released one. Thats the way it went for about 3 hours averaging 1 fish per hour. One of these was caught on a new penny gulp shrimp on a pompano rig. I looked for sandfleas in the surf but couldn't find any. Luckily I had bought some on my way there.


----------



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

At least you got your string pulled.


----------



## Bluesbreaker (Apr 28, 2009)

Wirelessly posted

Yeh, Sunday was a different story though. Went to Pickens and didnt get bite one.


----------

